# sup guys



## obeymyarm (Jul 27, 2011)

just checking in got to get that post count up, anyway im about 6'1 175lbs i compete in armwrestling alot i lift and train for it very hard so im always tryin to get max power in the gym without push my body weight up i could stand to drop alittle more weight, i haven't tryed any gear yet.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*obeymyarm* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## mr.mcgoo (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bro (also trying to get posts up lol)


----------



## obeymyarm (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks cant wait to try my first cycle. i still got a pile to learn though


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Showstopper1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## ted8541 (Jul 28, 2011)

obeymyarm said:


> just checking in got to get that post count up, anyway im about 6'1 175lbs i compete in armwrestling alot i lift and train for it very hard so im always tryin to get max power in the gym without push my body weight up i could stand to drop alittle more weight, i haven't tryed any gear yet.



Welcome.


----------



## toothache (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey hey hey


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey there. Armwrestling huh? Sounds cool. What are some tips you could give an amateur like me for with my friends?


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## obeymyarm (Aug 2, 2011)

squigader said:


> Hey there. Armwrestling huh? Sounds cool. What are some tips you could give an amateur like me for with my friends?


 

start here Northeast Armwrestling Message Board - Home the best armwrestling site out there, lots of training and workouts up on youtube its all about the tendons then power and technique


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## FL3XIN (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

